# Controlled Duck Hunt Mercer WMA Youth



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Folks,

My son was drawn for the Duck Goose hunt at Mercer WMA on 10-2-11. Unfortunately, he has a football game that day and we cant go. I would liek to trade it for another hunt but if not possible will transfer to someone. Must be a youth, 18 or under I bleieve, bu may be 16, check the regs.

Let me know if interested

Mo


----------



## GLSM (Apr 11, 2009)

i do not have a trade,but,i have a friend that could use it.pm me if you would like to give to him


----------



## mobilecamo (Sep 25, 2011)

We're not to far apart and while I don't have a State hunt to trade I would offer a hunt somewhere between us> I have spots in the north and south zones


----------



## Big JD (Mar 19, 2008)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

JD,

I responded, sounds good to me!

Let me know what we need to do--

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## Big JD (Mar 19, 2008)

sorry I traded it but Thanks


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

The permit has been given away-- Thanks


----------

